# My five pound brooke trout...



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

Well here is my five pound brooke trout..........Dead! the whole lake winter killed. This trip was a quest for the mighty brooke trout but it turned into a cut fest. Enjoy...
























































My boy 








nephew


----------



## orvis1 (Sep 7, 2007)

Those are some nice cuts, good to see you got out in the backcountry!


----------



## hunterfisher (Sep 14, 2007)

Nice camp. Those are some pretty fish.


----------



## grousehunter (Sep 11, 2007)

Great photos thanks for sharing.


----------



## idiot with a bow (Sep 10, 2007)

That gets me excited for when I become cool. One day.......


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

fatbass said:


> That's a shame about the winterkill.
> 
> Great cutts though!
> 
> Is that velveeta in that last pic? :shock:


Glowbug(egg pattern) all these fish were caught on fly rods, with hand tied fly by yours truly. 8)


----------



## dkhntrdstn (Sep 7, 2007)

some pretty fish there. nice job and nice pic there.


----------



## PBH (Nov 7, 2007)

north slope said:


> Well here is my five pound brooke trout..........Dead! the whole lake winter killed.


The WHOLE lake? I don't think so.

This is typical for that particular lake. Some years are worse than others, and this year looked pretty bad. But a complete kill is rare -- and this year wasn't a complete kill. For one thing, the grayling made it through just fine -- we caught numerous. I'm pretty sure that there are some brook trout left as well.



fatbass said:


> That's a shame about the winterkill.


Actually, it's not a shame. Winterkills are what grows large brook trout. Without those winterkills, you'd have a lake full of stunted brook trout.

The cutts -- aren't they awesome!! I can't imagine why people were so upset when those lakes were renovated and had the brook trout (stunted) removed and replaced with cutts (tigers, splake, sterile brook trout in the lower lake). Those lakes will be great lakes to fish for years to come.


----------



## Guns and Flies (Nov 7, 2007)

Awsome pics, love that back country. Looks like you found youself a pretty area to spend some time. LUCKY!


----------



## hamernhonkers (Sep 28, 2007)

Nice fish. Were we there with you on Friday? That's the day we fished those two lakes.


----------



## north slope (Sep 8, 2007)

hamernhonkers said:


> Nice fish. Were we there with you on Friday? That's the day we fished those two lakes.


 I was there on those days, were you the group that left early Saturday to go fish a different lake on your way home? If that was you I would sure like to hear how you did over there. P.M. me.


----------



## brandonlarson (Oct 18, 2007)

amen pbh


----------



## LOAH (Sep 29, 2007)

Great looking fish, northslope. A trip I have yet to make. Thanks for the report.


----------

